# 1 1/2 stone in 2 months???



## george83

So I've set myself a target of losing 1 1/2 stone in 2 months - my son's birthday is April 12th so that's my actual deadline. I'm usually pretty good with my diet but am struggling with exercise at the moment due to a lack of time and a lack of motivation. I'm hoping by sharing my progress it might kick start me a bit more. 

Thanks for reading and good luck to all you others too :flower:


----------

